# Global rally raffle donation



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

As those who went to the global rally will know due to your generosity we had a surplus of money left over which everyone agreed was to be donated to cancer research.
Please see below the e-mail received from cancer research.
Thank you all for your support.
(When the receipt arrives I will post a copy of it)

Regards
R/M

Dear Mr Morris

Thank you very much for your kind gift of £60.00 to support the work of Cancer Research UK. Your donation will go towards research into the causes of cancer, and help find effective ways to detect, treat and prevent the disease.

Cancer Research UK supports the work of around 3,500 scientists, doctors and nurses and undertakes a comprehensive programme of research in institutes, hospitals and universities throughout Britain and Northern Ireland.

The reference number for your donation is: D0041445

Please keep this safe in case you have any queries. You might like to print this email or save it to your computer hard drive.

If you have any questions or would like further information on the work of Cancer Research UK, please do not hesitate to get in touch on 020 7121 6699 or by email at [email protected].

Yours sincerely

Claire Wilson
Head of Supporter Services
Cancer Research UK


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Excellent !


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Richard andMary

Thats great, thanks for sorting it for us and for all the work you put in over the weekend.


----------

